# pressure pot pressure issue



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 16, 2015)

My pressure pot seal went out. It was kinda dry rotted when I got it but it held air now it has started leaking so I ripped it out and attempted to fix it with weather sealing but that isn't working. Any Ideal where I could get a new seal for it? It is a smaller craftman pot that is about 12-16" in diameter.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 16, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> My pressure pot seal went out. It was kinda dry rotted when I got it but it held air now it has started leaking so I ripped it out and attempted to fix it with weather sealing but that isn't working. Any Ideal where I could get a new seal for it? It is a smaller craftman pot that is about 12-16" in diameter.



I've made gaskets by cutting them out of rubber roof material, or if you have an auto parts store nearby they may have sheets of rubber gasket material and you could cut your own out of that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 16, 2015)

Have you tried contacting craftsman. It is surprising what you can still get for parts for older craftsman tools.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 16, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Have you tried contacting craftsman. It is surprising what you can still get for parts for older craftsman tools.


I hadn't thought to do that because they swap out suppliers so often these days. I will scratch off some of the paint and see if I can find a model number on it and roll the dice on a replacement part.


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 16, 2015)

I had a 60 year old radial arm saw that the work gear broke on and I called them up and they had one in stock in a warehouse in Texas. I had it in 6 days. Blew my mind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> I had a 60 year old radial arm saw that the work gear broke on and I called them up and they had one in stock in a warehouse in Texas. I had it in 6 days. Blew my mind.



Everything is bigger down here even our parts inventories.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Greg
I have 2 craftsman pressure pots both are Speedaire private labeled to craftsman. Mine has both names on them.

I found seals at Grainger.

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 16, 2015)

Along with the rubber seal mine came with, I also apply vaseline to the surfaces just before using the pressure pot.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 27, 2015)

Is that an old paint pressure pot? I seen one in a pawn shop for $40 without the clamping bolts. I can make the bolts without a problem but was wondering if it would work and if it was worth the $40?


----------

